# Pooch perfect BBC1 tonight.



## ownedbyaconnie (7 January 2021)

Heard about this program on radio 2 the other day and completely forgot about it. Program about finding the nations best dog groomer tonight on bbc1 at 8pm.

Thought I’d share in case anyone missed the ads!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 January 2021)

I'm not sure how anyone who watches any BBC programmes could possibly have missed the ads, they have been all the time.  We won't be watching the Rotter can't cope with dogs coming and going on her TV screen - and when I saw the blue ears on one 'poo' type that put me off completely anyway.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (7 January 2021)

I don’t watch “live” tv anymore! I watch on catch up and/or streaming services literally because of my hatred of ads 😂 also our tv signal is a bit hit and miss so we use the internet to watch on iplayer instead.

Mabel is very vocal at the tv especially dogs and farm animals and I’ve been working on desensitising her to it because I refuse to let her dictate my tv viewing as I love Yorkshire vet/Yorkshire farm and those types so will be interesting to see how she does! She does a funny grumble after the first telling off where she knows she’s not allowed to bark but she’s just so desperate to tell the sheep on tv that this is her patch and to F off!


----------



## scats (7 January 2021)

As a professional dog groomer, I’m definitely going to be watching, though I’ve got a horrid feeling it’s not going to paint our industry in a very good light!

I’ve spent the afternoon shaving down a severely matted and very, very challenging (and loud!) dog.  That’s how most dog groomers at the average salon spend at least a portion of their day.  It’s not glamorous and it’s not easy. My back, shoulders and arms are killing me tonight.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (7 January 2021)

scats said:



			As a professional dog groomer, I’m definitely going to be watching, though I’ve got a horrid feeling it’s not going to paint our industry in a very good light!

I’ve spent the afternoon shaving down a severely matted and very, very challenging (and loud!) dog.  That’s how most dog groomers at the average salon spend at least a portion of their day.  It’s not glamorous and it’s not easy. My back, shoulders and arms are killing me tonight.
		
Click to expand...

I felt absolutely awful last time I took Mabel. We’d taken her to the beach the day before and I don’t know why this time was any different but the sand and sea just turned to concrete in her fur and no matter what I did I couldn’t get it out so she went for a very severe clip. Luckily we’ve taken Mabel a few times so they know I’m not the usual naïve “poo” breed owner that just doesn’t brush.

bless them they spent hours trying to save as much as they could despite me going in acknowledging she would probably need a close shave! Was very much appreciated.


----------



## Nicnac (7 January 2021)

My dogs are enjoying watching it; us not so much.  It's very slow and not keen on the toy breeds.


----------



## scats (7 January 2021)

I’m now waiting for all my customers to start requesting teddy cuts.  I do quite a few a week but you need a matt free coat... and there’s not many of those about!


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (7 January 2021)

scats said:



			I’m now waiting for all my customers to start requesting teddy cuts.  I do quite a few a week but you need a matt free coat... and there’s not many of those about!
		
Click to expand...

OH and I just said we bet groomers will get fed up of new grooming expert customers coming in after this program 😂

Ours gets a teddy bear cut which lasts approximately 10 mins until she finds a bog she can dive for sticks in 🙄 I just have to be quick and take photos first.


----------



## Baccara (8 January 2021)

Well, I watched it, I found it cringy and fascinateingly awful.


----------



## FinnBobs (8 January 2021)

scats said:



			As a professional dog groomer, I’m definitely going to be watching, though I’ve got a horrid feeling it’s not going to paint our industry in a very good light!

I’ve spent the afternoon shaving down a severely matted and very, very challenging (and loud!) dog.  That’s how most dog groomers at the average salon spend at least a portion of their day.  It’s not glamorous and it’s not easy. My back, shoulders and arms are killing me tonight.
		
Click to expand...

I have a definite new found respect for dog groomers since I have been attempting to do my collies myself! not that I didn't respect you before but such skill is required for it!


----------



## CorvusCorax (8 January 2021)

Anyone I know who grooms or who has coated dogs was screaming blue murder about it on socials...but it's probably not 'for' them.


----------



## scats (8 January 2021)

CorvusCorax said:



			Anyone I know who grooms or who has coated dogs was screaming blue murder about it on socials...but it's probably not 'for' them.
		
Click to expand...

There’s a lot of irate groomers in the fb groups ranting that it gives a false impression of grooming, but they’ve sort of missed the point. It’s a competition jazzed up for TV, it was never going to be a fly on the wall docu and show the reality.
It’s a bit like cooks wondering why they don’t make chicken nuggets and chips on master chef...

I enjoyed it for what it was, a bit of light entertainment. I didn’t like the format particularly, I never do with these kind of shows, but I appreciated the talent of the groomers (and bravery!) and I loved the gorgeous doggies.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (8 January 2021)

scats said:



			There’s a lot of irate groomers in the fb groups ranting that it gives a false impression of grooming, but they’ve sort of missed the point. It’s a competition jazzed up for TV, it was never going to be a fly on the wall docu and show the reality.
It’s a bit like cooks wondering why they don’t make chicken nuggets and chips on master chef...

I enjoyed it for what it was, a bit of light entertainment. I didn’t like the format particularly, I never do with these kind of shows, but I appreciated the talent of the groomers (and bravery!) and I loved the gorgeous doggies.
		
Click to expand...

I felt similar. I found Sheridan Smith a bit try hard and the interaction with the dog a bit cringey but I enjoyed seeing the cute doggies and it was just a nice bit of light hearted tv which was a good change from watching the news! 

The excitement on the two little boys faces when they spotted their dog after the final challenge was adorable


----------



## wren123 (8 January 2021)

Agree @ownedbyaconnie, I thought sheridan smith was excruciating, she sounded as if she was on something and the talking to the dog was cringey.
Without her I would watch  again but I don't think I can!


----------



## meleeka (8 January 2021)

It’s a good job my dog doesn’t need the services of a dog groomer as I didn’t need really like any of the results, especially on the Shihtzu’s.   Does it usually take 2 1/2 hours to trim a dog?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (8 January 2021)

meleeka said:



			It’s a good job my dog doesn’t need the services of a dog groomer as I didn’t need really like any of the results, especially on the Shihtzu’s.   Does it usually take 2 1/2 hours to trim a dog?
		
Click to expand...

My groomer takes about 1 & half hours to groom my elderly Shih,  Inc nail trimming etc.
Not crufts level but a decent job and a shortish coat


----------



## conniegirl (8 January 2021)

Ive been trying to do my border myself since lockdown 1 started, ive not done a hideous job but can see why groomers charge what they do!

 Bless her Daisy is so good about it but i really need to find a groomer who does a proper hand strip and tidy up but isnt 50 miles away!


----------



## scats (9 January 2021)

meleeka said:



			It’s a good job my dog doesn’t need the services of a dog groomer as I didn’t need really like any of the results, especially on the Shihtzu’s.   Does it usually take 2 1/2 hours to trim a dog?
		
Click to expand...

For a cockerpoo, yes, between 2 to 2 1/2 hours. They usually take 1 hour to dry with a dryer.  Shih Tzu’s usually take 1 1/2 hours if they are having a tidy pet trim.  I don’t do any that have a long coated style like on the program.
Its the prep that takes the time- bathing, blasting, finish drying to get the coat right for grooming.
I did a severely matted Shih Tzu yesterday that took 2 1/2 hours.

It really is a labour intense job, back breaking at times.  Of course, all those lovely dogs on the program where well behaved to groom and had well looked after coats. It’s not like that in the real world.  We often deal with pee, poo, bites, wrigglers, screamers, spinners, sitters and coats that are knotted and matted.


----------



## Amymay (9 January 2021)

meleeka said:



			It’s a good job my dog doesn’t need the services of a dog groomer as I didn’t need really like any of the results, especially on the Shihtzu’s.   Does it usually take 2 1/2 hours to trim a dog?
		
Click to expand...

My little Daisy (Bichon) usually tales an one and a half hours to groom.  Her coat is always in excellent cond as I groom her regularly and bath as required.  As scats says, it’s the prep that takes the time.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 January 2021)

Just watched this, im not a dog person but it was actually a really enjoyable watch

I almost preferred them when they were un groomed though they looked more toy than dog, perhaps just a trim round the eyes etc

Milo was cute, liked his colouring 

Hope they get challenging dogs to see how they manage and cope with them, these were mostly really well behaved, the  bigger challenge will be ones that are nervous etc,  would also like to see some really shaggy unkempt ones get cleaned and tidied up


----------



## Widgeon (15 January 2021)

scats said:



			It really is a labour intense job, back breaking at times.  Of course, all those lovely dogs on the program where well behaved to groom and had well looked after coats. It’s not like that in the real world.  We often deal with pee, poo, bites, wrigglers, screamers, spinners, sitters and coats that are knotted and matted.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't watched it as I suspected I would get very cross with it! A friend is a dog groomer and it's clearly pretty exhausting, particularly with the bigger ones. She also takes on a lot of badly matted / never groomed / anxious dogs, so there is a lot of careful clipping and trying not to have to snip too much out. Also I was amazed at how much poo is involved. Lots of people don't seem to think to walk and toilet their dog before arrival!


----------



## scats (15 January 2021)

Widgeon said:



			I haven't watched it as I suspected I would get very cross with it! A friend is a dog groomer and it's clearly pretty exhausting, particularly with the bigger ones. She also takes on a lot of badly matted / never groomed / anxious dogs, so there is a lot of careful clipping and trying not to have to snip too much out. Also I was amazed at how much poo is involved. Lots of people don't seem to think to walk and toilet their dog before arrival!
		
Click to expand...

I clean up pee and poo a lot.  The worst are the unneutered males who walk in and scent mark everywhere. I had one projectile diarrhoea all over my table and walls just before Christmas. That was great fun!


----------



## Widgeon (15 January 2021)

scats said:



			The worst are the unneutered males who walk in and scent mark everywhere. I had one projectile diarrhoea all over my table and walls just before Christmas. That was great fun!
		
Click to expand...

That is hideous. I don't even know what to say


----------



## Errin Paddywack (15 January 2021)

I haven't watched this as OH gets fed up with too many animal programs but my sister said this week's was really interesting so might try next week's, can always switch off if I don't like it.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (1 February 2021)

Anyone see the colour episode?

Just no. Absolutely categorically no!!

My eyes! They don't look like dogs...


----------



## scats (1 February 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Anyone see the colour episode?

Just no. Absolutely categorically no!!

My eyes! They don't look like dogs...
		
Click to expand...

Not really my thing either.  I’d much prefer if they focused on the groom side rather than the creative stuff.


----------

